# slot car central



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

any thoughts on slot car centrals pricing???i see some stuff he has i want but seems i can get it cheaper on e fleece...i bought from him before he is tubtrack on fleece bay..just want to know if there are cheaper places to buy parts from other than these 2 places...and forget about mr coney...$$$$$$$$..
thanks
dave:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

just post on the various BB's what your looking for as well as on the ho email list


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Buy from tubtrack at slotcar shows. He always puts together a good deal.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I second that.....Catch him at a slotcar show, and you can get a great bulk deal (don't need to get that much), especially with parts. I make it a point to replenish my spare parts supply at his table.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Bob usually goes to the Parsippany, NJ and Richfield, OH shows. Best thing is to call him up and check which shows he is going to and ask him to bring what you need.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Robert Molta is tubtrack?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Wyatt, Trader Bob, aka Bob Molta doesn't go to the Midwest Show, so chances are ya proby won't meet him in person at a show near you! Yes AL, Bob Molta is Slotcar Central, tubtrack and Trader Bob, all in one big bag of slot car craziness!  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> Buy from tubtrack at slotcar shows. He always puts together a good deal.


From first hand experience dealing with him face to face... be prepared to dicker with him and his minions!!! They'll throw off the wall prices at you hoping you're a green pea!! :lol: Also, walking away and coming back a little later helps. It shows him you can live without his wares.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Always an easy deal for me with Tubtrack. 

You have to sift his listings to find quantities and price. Many items are packaged in different quantities. Obviously the best deals are generally in bulk.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Some of his stuff is a little high I spose but I ordered recently from him on a Wednesday and it was here saturday So I would not hesitate to order from him again for what it's worth.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

wyatt641 said:


> any thoughts on slot car centrals pricing???i see some stuff he has i want but seems i can get it cheaper on e fleece...i bought from him before he is tubtrack on fleece bay..just want to know if there are cheaper places to buy parts from other than these 2 places...and forget about mr coney...$$$$$$$$..
> thanks
> dave:wave:


What ya lookin for?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Like it says above,try to catch slotcarcentral at a show!I meet someone representing scc at buds ho show.He had about 8 tables packed with slot cars.scc had 1000's of cars that I don't see at all on the web site.something along the lines of two or three of pretty much every tyco and afx car and truck.Try to catch scc near the end of a show.very reasonable prices at the end of the show.Scc is supposed to open a walk in store sometime next year.Not sure if scc has 140,000 cars n trucks but probably.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> From first hand experience dealing with him face to face... be prepared to dicker with him and his minions!!! They'll throw off the wall prices at you hoping you're a green pea!! :lol: Also, walking away and coming back a little later helps. It shows him you can live without his wares.


Slotman, Who taught you that???  pig


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

partspig said:


> Wyatt, Trader Bob, aka Bob Molta doesn't go to the Midwest Show, so chances are ya proby won't meet him in person at a show near you! Yes AL, Bob Molta is Slotcar Central, tubtrack and Trader Bob, all in one big bag of slot car craziness!  pig


Too bad he doesn't do the Midwest Show anymore. I always thought he did well and we miss his presence there!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

partspig said:


> Slotman, Who taught you that???  pig


A little piggy taught me well!! :lol:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

AL, I asked him about that last time I saw him. His reply was the expense to travel that far to the show. I live near Buffalo, NY. It is a good 12 hour journey for me to get to the Midwest Show, but I keep coming, because I like it. For Bob to get there, you can add 5 or 6 hours drive time. That makes it quite an outlay in cash, before you make a dollar, I am sure you can see the why and how of it all. It would be good to see Bob there along with Bud, Beers and Stumpf at every Midwest Show! Have a good day! pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Since Trader Bob has to drive there (he brings a bunch with him) and gas prices are where they are he has to sell a bunch of stuff just to break even. I bet if gas dropped down to 2.00 a gallon, he'd be making an appearance at the midwest show again.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I completely understand. Just sayin'.......


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

wyatt641 said:


> i can get it cheaper on e fleece.
> thanks
> dave:wave:


A poor comparison. Unlike many E-Bay sellers, Bob's stuff is exactly what he says it is (or better), promptly shipped, and PROPERLY PACKED for shipping. Anyone that has gotten an HO car dropped in a padded envelope from an E-Bay seller knows how important that can be.

He's got some stuff you're not going to find anywhere else. I don't mind spending a little more for quality and service.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Give him a call anytime you're in Syracuse, NY and he'll open the warehouse for you. It's a little overwhelming as there is about 1,200 SF, packed floor to ceiling with HO cars, parts & accessories. There's even an old Tubtrack sitting in the back.

Make sure you bring cash, as he does not accept plastic on walk-in sales!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

twolff said:


> *****************
> 
> "I don't mind spending a little more for quality and service."


Touche'! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

rbrunne1 said:


> Give him a call anytime you're in Syracuse, NY and he'll open the warehouse for you. It's a little overwhelming as there is about 1,200 SF, packed floor to ceiling with HO cars, parts & accessories. There's even an old Tubtrack sitting in the back.
> 
> Make sure you bring cash, as he does not accept plastic on walk-in sales!


When I win the lottery, I'm buying a plane ticket from the UK and doing exactly this.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Having dealt with Bob for many years, I can tell you he is a first class guy. Last time I was in Syracuse to visit, he was renovating an old building which will eventually be the new home of Slot Car Central (may be completed, I havn't checked with him). It is a big buildlng and the plan was to house a couple tracks. And a really neat thing he was thinking of doing was giving free track time to any student who maintains a B average.

He has just about anything. Some stuff is expensive, but when you have to buy as much as he does, he needs to make his money back on the items which will bring in the money because I'm sure a lot of stuff doesn't return its investment or needs to be kept in inventory for many, many years.

Joe


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

And you know for what it's worth I contacted him to ask about NOS US-1 chassis and he flat out told me that he had some but for what he needed to price them at or whatever I'd be better off buying used trucks to cannibalize So you know I always thought that was a class move by just being flat out honest with another hobbyist instead of putting profit first. I mean nobody is perfect and I'm sure most sellers in our hobby are hobbyists first because I can't see slot cars being a big business in 2012 if you don't have any interest. If what your looking for is from him is too expensive look for an alternative ya know? :dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

have bought many, many, many times from Robert Molta. mostly bulk 4 gear stuff. yes, pricey. always a bonus included. very quick shipping, superb packing. as always you get what you pay for. I would never hesitate to buy from tubtrack/slot car central if I can afford his prices. even if I have to put off other purchases.
I certainly do understand folks that are on a tight budget and cannot afford to go that route. in that case, you have to beat me to the lot and parts and miscellaneous auctions on eBay. I do indeed shop for good bargains, especially on used parts and I always end up with a certain amount of trash in those purchases.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

If your looking for a place to dispose of your "TRASH" I might be able to recycle it for you LoL


----------

